# Canon 60D On Sceen Settings



## sood1992 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello,

I recently bought a Canon 60D and I want to know if it is possible to keep the on screen settings such as Shutter Speed / Aperture etc available on the display for all times. I am used to Canon 1000D which used to have this feature but with Canon 60D I've to press the Q button to get the settings everytime I want them.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 15, 2011)

They should show in your viewfinder at all times and on the top LCD. Keeping the display on all of the time will kill your battery and is quite a distraction.


----------



## sood1992 (Nov 15, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> They should show in your viewfinder at all times and on the top LCD. Keeping the display on all of the time will kill your battery and is quite a distraction.



I am used to that way  Is there any way?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 15, 2011)

are you meaning while you are shooting, your working settings or for an image what the settings were?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 15, 2011)

Try pushing the info button.


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 15, 2011)

sood1992 said:


> I am used to that way  Is there any way?


Get used to it. it's a lot easier for you to adapt to the camera then for the camera to adapt to you.


----------



## nicosiy (Apr 10, 2012)

ya, info button.
I used to be like you but i've learned to appreciate using the top lcd and it really does save a ton of batt.


----------



## proberok (Apr 10, 2012)

I hardly ever use the live view to take pics. I'm always looking through the view finder. When you half cock the shutter, the info appears on the bottom.


----------



## FSJeffo (Apr 14, 2012)

The Q button is your friend for this.

JM


----------



## Ricky21 (Apr 17, 2012)

I concur.  I hit the Q button then info and it's always up on the LCD.


----------



## rokvi (May 24, 2012)

In custom functions you should be able to set it the way you want.


----------

